# Gas meter



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Came across this old tin gas meter today.








I called the gas co. To see if they forgot that it was there because they're supposed to change them every seven years but its privately a owned meter.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

While visiting the Tenement Museum in NYC I toured one of their buildings that had a coin operated gas meter. Landloards played hard ball in the old days.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> While visiting the Tenement Museum in NYC I toured one of their buildings that had a coin operated gas meter. Landloards played hard ball in the old days.



That's cool


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Came across this old tin gas meter today.
> 
> I called the gas co. To see if they forgot that it was there because they're supposed to change them every seven years but its privately a owned meter.


How do they read it, with all of today's drive-by scanning devices? It definitely brought me back to my childhood!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

mccmech said:


> How do they read it, with all of today's drive-by scanning devices? It definitely brought me back to my childhood!



There's a master meter on the complex, it's at a housing development , it's to see what each building is using


----------

